# Plant collections



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

So I thought we could start a thread of lists of the plants that everyone has got going right now. If you see something that you're unfamiliar with, we could get some Q&A going on it. If you find a plant you're interested in trying, you could ask about member's experiences in keeping It. Lets see if we can get something good started here.

So, here's my collection. Most of these are from awesome members (thanks to crsfan, mykiss and reckon) and the rest are from Aquariums West and IPU.

Alternanthera Reineckii 'Ocipus'
Anubias Nana
Bacopa Colorata
Crinum Calimistratum
Cyperus Helferi
Cryptocoryne Wendtii 'Mi Oya'
Cryptocoryne Wendtii 'Red'
Echinodorous Cordifolius
Echinodorous Tennelus
Fissidens Fontanus
Glossostigma Elatinoides
Hydrocotyle Sibthorpioides
Hydrocotyle Tripartita 
Hygrophila sp. Brown/Thai
Hygrophila Pinnatifida
Hygrophila Polysperma 'Rosanervig'
Limnophila Aromatica
Limnophila Gigantea
Lindernia sp. India
Ludwigia sp. Curly/Tornado
Ludwigia Glandulosa
Ludwigia Inclinata 'Cuba'
Ludwigia Lacustris
Myriophyllum Aquaticum 
Persicaria sp. Kawagoeanum
Persicaria sp. Ruby
Persicaria sp. Sao Paolo
Riccardia Chamedryfolia
Rotala sp. 'Nanjenshan"
Rotala Rotundifolia
Rotala Wallichii
Pogostemon Erectus
Staurogyne Bihar
Syngonanthus sp. 'Belem'

The ludwigia tornado is giving me a little bit of difficulty. It is growing albeit slow and kind of sad looking. I saw somewhere that it is a morph of L. Inclinata. Has anyone kept it before and know what it likes?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

You salty lovers could start one for corals too. I'd love some info on what you guys have if I ever decide to start one.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

Wow! Impressive list! And in alphabetical order! I ID'd about half of those, the rest I'd have to look up! 

Okay here is mine. Some are for the new build and I haven't tried out yet.

alternanthera reineckii--purple
anubia barteri - nana
anubia barteri - barteri
apogoneton crispus
bacopa monnieri
blyxa japonica
cryptocoryne wendtii--brown
cyperus helferi
elocharis parvula
echinodorus bleheri -bleherae
glossostigma elatinoides
hydrocotyle leucocephala
hemianthus callichtricoides
hemianthus micranthemoides
hygrophila corymbosa siamensis 53B
ludwigia repens - rubin
limnophilia sessiliflora
microsorum pteropus
otamogeton gayi
pogostemon helferi
pogostemon erectus
rotala rotundifolia
staurogyne repens
sagittaria subulata
valisneria nana


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

randylahey said:


> So I thought we could start a thread of lists of the plants that everyone has got going right now. If you see something that you're unfamiliar with, we could get some Q&A going on it. If you find a plant you're interested in trying, you could ask about member's experiences in keeping It. Lets see if we can get something good started here.
> 
> So, here's my collection. Most of these are from awesome members (thanks to crsfan, mykiss and reckon) and the rest are from Aquariums West and IPU.
> 
> ...


Great list  Tornado is generally pretty hard to keep. It has always been a slow to moderate grower for me. Tends to be happiest at ideal co2 with ample nutrient dosing. I'm pretty sure it also prefers softer water. I'm keeping it at lower KH (2) and GH (4). Don't let it get shaded, gets super grouchy when that happens. 
Scary enough, I've found a few other plants even more fussy to grow - Ludwigia Pantanal (funny Tom Barr doesn't like it because it grows like a weed for him), Cuphea Anagalloidea, and Rotala H'ra (though its very weedy when it's happy) to name a few. I'm embarrassed to say I lost all of the rotala before I could share it.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

nice list

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

this is out of my element (donny) haha

java fern
christmas moss
java moss
some type of long leaved anubias 
some type of small swords
golden anubias


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

I think i'm losing it, but I was pretty sure I saw someone with stargrass heteranthera zosterifolia. But I don't see it anymore,
does anyone have this plant and have a stem or two that they can spare I can buy off them 

thx
Ray


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

rwong2k10 said:


> I think i'm losing it, but I was pretty sure I saw someone with stargrass heteranthera zosterifolia. But I don't see it anymore,
> does anyone have this plant and have a stem or two that they can spare I can buy off them
> 
> thx
> Ray


Missed it by a couple months. I had a substantial amount but sold it all.


----------

